# Face Painted Dudes Everywhere



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Okay, so I have noticed a shiz ton of people in the duck marsh with their faces painted this year. Is everyone watching too much Duck Dynasty? I have to say it is pretty funny seeing what some of these guys are doing with black and green make up all over their faces. It looks like Halloween every day out there. Not knocking anybody if that's your thing, but does it really make a difference in getting more birds? I have never painted my pale face and I still seem to get a few birds. Just sayin'...... o-||


----------



## Donttreadonme (Sep 11, 2007)

My first year hunting ducks I was told that it was pretty much mandatory to either pain my face or wear a mask. My second year I disproved that time and time again, so now I won't use it. Hold still, keep your face in the shadows and you will be just fine. As you know Fowlmouth.

Do they ever even show them hunting on Duck Dynasty? The few episodes I have seen were all about them and their ******* ways. Nothing about hunting.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

its for the hero shot to look like a bada$$... you have to have a painted face so the birds don't flare while you're sitting in your huge mud boat that looks terrible parked up against the phrag out on the turpin unit. even then a lot of those dumb ducks still decoy but the face paint is usually the key to getting them to finsih. I'll admit I did it once for some hero pics, but just scrubbin that stuff off sucks even if it did make a difference I'd just wear a face mask. just keep still and head down/covered by the phrag or whatever cover ya have.


----------



## roxfan (Oct 25, 2007)

I can sit out in the marsh and tell where people are by their shining faces. I have shot birds without it and with it. I think it does help a little bit, especially if you don't have much cover. I don't use make up though, I put a little mud on my face, it does cut down on the glare.


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

I keep some in my blind bag, I use it when needed. Not much different the mudding a layout blind. Just helps with the hide. I have used in in field hunting, from the boat and even in the layout boat. There are days when it does help. I am sure face paint sales have gone up since DD came on TV but I am sure their merchandise sales are way up too. 

Makes me wonder how many guys watch a show like that and decide "Hey, I am going to go duck hunting".


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

It's a trend from the dudes that are on duck dynasty


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> It's a trend from the dudes that are on duck dynasty


To an extent, it IS a trend. I hate going to work and they ask me why I have my beard grown out. I tell them for duck hunting season. They always say, "Oh, like the Duck people on TV." There are a few of us that prefer the face paint while it's warm. I know it makes a difference. I can sneak up on ducks a lot easier. I noticed a huge difference a while back when I was sneaking up on wood ducks. They are very jumpy. But with a covered face, they can't pick you out as easy. I always paint my face and the back of my hands black when it's warm. As soon as it's cold, the face mask and gloves go on.


----------



## one8sevenn (Mar 27, 2012)

I wear eye black with scriptures on it in honor of Tim Tebow. :mrgreen: Haha I have thought about it, but it is a lot of work


----------



## honteg (Oct 31, 2012)

Funny, it's completey normal where I grew up hunting. Then again those of us who hunt come from families where duck hunting has been passed down for years. Then whats normal in Utah thats weird for us are guys lined up along dikes sitting in their blue lawn chairs with a big collection of coots shooting at passing ducks 100 yds high...


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

roxfan said:


> I can sit out in the marsh and tell where people are by their shining faces. I have shot birds without it and with it. I think it does help a little bit, especially if you don't have much cover. I don't use make up though, I put a little mud on my face, it does cut down on the glare.


Uhhh that wasnt mud ! Just sayin 

Seriously though, I have shot a fair amount of Geese and ducks and never worn paint, now that said, one of the things I NEVER do is stare up at them when I have them working the decoys, was told a long time ago, that birds key in on your white face and shape and think Predator :shock: . it seems to work well by just watching out of the corner of the eyes's until ready to drop the hammer -8/- .


----------



## tshuntin (Jul 13, 2008)

I have actually become a big fan of face paint - but is mostly because my 6yr old and 8yr old think it is pretty cool and demand they wear it when they come hunting with me. Pretty fun extra element to a good hunt with the kids. And, I think I look cool with it on!


----------



## travis madden (Sep 29, 2007)

tshuntin said:


> I have actually become a big fan of face paint - but is mostly because my 6yr old and 8yr old think it is pretty cool and demand they wear it when they come hunting with me. Pretty fun extra element to a good hunt with the kids. And, I think I look cool with it on!


You do look cool with the face paint T!


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

+1, my 6yr old gets a kick out of it. I wore black under my eyes when I played football, so I use some black now with my paint job and that reduces glare. I have noticed that I veer far fewer birds when I look up at them now. I always wore a mask in the cold, but I will admit the Duck Commanders gave me the idea. For those who think we are clowns and it doesn't really work and is just some dumb trend, do you hunt with a camo shotgun? why? isn't that just some dumb trend? I don't put up my wood and blued until I am ready to shoot, so the glare comes with a BOOM, but I look up at every bird. As far as that goes, i shoot an o/u 3" wood and blued win 101, isn't the inertia driven camoed 3 1/2 just a trend?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I do find it funny that most of the dudes I see wearing it are the guys that shoot out of their huge terrible looking mudboat blinds that don't even blend in well to the cover. even then a lot of ducks still come in to the dekes. There are circumstances where it can come in handy, I'll concede that, just a lot easier wearing a turkey face mask than it is washin that stuff off. But whatever floats your boat. Lots of people like throwin on the war paint before battle and think it's cool. I've done it before.


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I wear a full beard and it's almost pure white. What good would it do me to paint from my nose to my hat line? None. So I don't paint and still kill a few birds when I can hit them. Today I will wear a mask, most because of the cold weather.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

I get around the whole thing by just not looking up. I don't think a duck should have a chance to see your face until you're getting ready to shoot. If you hide yourself in natural cover or your blind, keep your head down, look out the corners of your eyes and don't turn your head more than a bit at a time they shouldn't see you. If it's a calm day you can even watch their reflection in the surface of the water to see what they're doing. I'm not knocking face paint or masks at all, there's a lot of ways to skin a cat.


----------



## BlackCloud (Oct 12, 2012)

I usually only use it in a layout out boat to get rid of the glare of my face sticking out of the boat


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

One of my "honey holes"(public land) has zero natural vegetation, I have found that helps me because quacks aren't expecting me to be laying on open ground and the paint actually does help. My beard is similar to some tweekers beard so I don't rock it!


----------



## Kingpennington (Aug 14, 2012)

hossblur said:


> One of my "honey holes"(public land) has zero natural vegetation, I have found that helps me because quacks aren't expecting me to be laying on open ground and the paint actually does help. My beard is similar to some tweekers beard so I don't rock it!


LMAO!!


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

[quote="hossblur For those who think we are clowns and it doesn't really work and is just some dumb trend, do you hunt with a camo shotgun? why? isn't that just some dumb trend? I don't put up my wood and blued until I am ready to shoot, so the glare comes with a BOOM, but I look up at every bird. As far as that goes, i shoot an o/u 3" wood and blued win 101, isn't the inertia driven camoed 3 1/2 just a trend?[/quote]

Nope, never owned a camo shotgun. I always purchase black synthetic stocks with flat black barrels. Camo shotguns are a trend....I don't use a blind on my duck boat either, just drive it in the phrag or cattails and hide up. I don't think guys that wear face paint are clowns, and I don't have a problem with guys using camo shotguns. I just get a kick out of all the extra cirricular stuff guys do to shoot birds. I love waterfowl hunting for all of these reasons.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I disagree!! I am a clown, but whether or not i sport the face paint doesn't have anything to do with it!!


----------

